# Kevin Reid's horn install



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Sold one of my installers my Beyma cd10nd set with big body horns, he also bought my Beyma 8g40s 

He hung a horn yesterday , I'm stoked ! He won 1st in finals here in Colorado for SPL running two sundown team 15" , now he's going have the highs to keep up. Pretty excited for his build. I'm try get him to make a screen name so he can post up. 


adult photo sharing


photos upload


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Finally got him to work on his car for a few hours today . 

Every time I demo my car , he gets motivated . What's crazy is he has all the gear , 24XS, eqTs, rf1000ad . It's like , I would have had mine done that day . Lol












image upload no size limit


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

nice


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

whats with the links to adult photo sharing and image upload no size limits in your posts? never seen that before


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Lycancatt said:


> whats with the links to adult photo sharing and image upload no size limits in your posts? never seen that before


It's postimage.org it's a free hosting site . 

I know it's jank but hey , I don't have to sign up for nothing


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

edzyy said:


> nice


Thx , yeah it was funny I forgot to tell him he could cut the long ends off the new horn bodies , so he spent hours getting them mounted full length . Lol 
It's all good tho cause he mounted them parrellel to the floor and to each other , so it will just cost him a saved headache when trying to tune them . So I guess it worked out .


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Finally got it hooked up and started a old skool tune. 

Those Beyma cd10nd drivers on big horns sound really good , they have a unforgiving peak at 8k but it's barely manageable , got it all tuned flat +\-3db . 

Custom Single in-line package (sip) resistors in the 24xs crossed at 900hz with 1% resistors . I'm thinking moved it up to about 1350hz based on some measurements in REW . Till than , 

I'm amazed , just amazed how good this thing images with no signal delay and door mounted midbass. Anyway pretty fun .


----------

